# MS Office Install Onto Virtual Server



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have tried to install MS Office 2013 (Home and Student) onto a virtual Windows Server 2008 R2.
Apparently, I can't do that.
The alternative is somehow getting the host (physical server) to install/deploy Office 2013 onto the R2 server.
The host server is a Windows Server 2003 (NOT R2).
Any ideas? If there is other software to purchase, I do not mind.
If there are any questions or requests for logs, I'd be more than happy to reply.


----------



## shadow6224 (Feb 12, 2011)

No ideas by anyone?
Is MS Office simply not meant for servers?


----------

